
One Time Pad Encryption Over Radio - w8rbt
https://github.com/w8rbt/padder
======
gravypod
I would very very very much suggest that no one transmits text from this over
radio.

At least in the USA, I'm nearly 100% sure that this is in violation of the
Part 97 rules.

If any unknowing HAM transmits anything from this, they are in for a world oh
hurt.

~~~
sseagull
Correct. 97.113 Prohibited Transmissions

(a)(4) ... messages encoded for the purpose of obscuring their meaning, except
as otherwise provided herein...

With one exception being telecommand of a space station (and possibly model
craft).

Source: [http://www.arrl.org/part-97-amateur-
radio](http://www.arrl.org/part-97-amateur-radio) (and the PDF linked there)

~~~
gravypod
Yes. This is what I was remembering. I'm a member of the HAM radio club in
college, NJIT.

We wanted to do a few projects that were stunted due to this arcane law.

~~~
aidenn0
The law is probably necessary for HAMs to be self policing.

~~~
gravypod
From the vibe I get from our club adviser, it seems like a "they'll find you
if you do it for long enough" situation. I wouldn't want to tempt fate and do
it.

It's the same as if you have a noisy transmitter.

------
krupan
I immediately thought of numbers stations when I read this title.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station)

Not quite as mysterious and intriguing, but still pretty cool.

